# Any advice much appreciated - job offer



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello expat community, 

Whilst i have been browsing for some time, this is my first post!

The background to my question is - my husband to be (to be married next June 2011) has received a prospective job offer in Abu Dhabi. We have a good standard of living here in the Uk, and i'm not sure how the salary offer translates in AD given our circumstances. My fiance would be walking away from a good final salary pension here in th UK, thus we would need to save money to make up for the loss in pension contributions. I also have a job in the UK on an above average salary. I would look for work before or once arriving in abu dhabi. 

Importantly, I should add we are committed to a change in life style and think AD is the place for us having only visited only once together. 

The baseline offer, not yet negotiated is:
50,000 Dhr per month
180,000 - 200,000 Dhr per yr for housing allowance 
Free health insurance 

We have no dependable children. 

Any thoughts on this offer, or things we should consider would be much appreciated. 

Questions i have are; would we be able to save, afford a good standard of living, afford 2-3 holidays a year, have enought money to fly close family out every 3 months (thinking 2 people max)??? 

Kind regards and thanks in anticipation


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, very much so!


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Gavtek, 
I think i'm worried because its not much than he's on currently (thou appreciate its tax free) 
We would also need to save A LOT to make up for walking away from a very good final pension that he's worked many years to build up. However Abu Dhabi is very appealing to us and we want a change in lifestyle!
Thanks very much!
Claire


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If that's the case than Claire I would think very carefully about the decision, 800,000 is £141,000 or thereabouts, you should really be looking at 50% increase in his total package in UK to REALLY make the risk worthwhile.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

I am suddenly thinking I sold my soul for FAR too cheap when moving to UAE...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Claire Miller said:


> Thanks Gavtek,
> I think i'm worried because its not much than he's on currently (thou appreciate its tax free)
> We would also need to save A LOT to make up for walking away from a very good final pension that he's worked many years to build up. However Abu Dhabi is very appealing to us and we want a change in lifestyle!
> Thanks very much!
> Claire


A few points. The UK pension benefits are not lost. They become what we call 'paid up' for him to claim when appropriate. UAE employers offer an end of service gratuity which us designed, in part, to replace some pension contributions. It isn't enough however, so you will need to invest/save whilst you are here. You also have the option to continue building up entitlement to UK state pension whilst overseas.

Your tax liability will depend on when exactly you move out and how long you remain in the UAE. If you move in June 2011 and spend no more than 90 days in the Uk from 6th April 2011 to 5th April 2012 there is no income tax liability in that year and subsequent years where the same rules applies. If you remain UK non-resident for tax purposes for five years or more there are other tax advantages and more opportunities to take advantage of tax-free savings and investment opportunities. The tax angle can make a significant difference to how profitable your time overseas can be. (Take a look at my blog for info for British expats.)

The employer providing 'free health cover' is not generous as by law anyone on an AD visa must be provided with this. 

A housing allowance of AED 200K will get you somewhere decent but rental prices in AD are significantly higher than in Dubai, so you need to make sure that this will get you a home you like.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If your main concern is your husbands work pension I say go for it, you will be on a decent enough salary and you may love it out here, but if you don't do it you will never know!! Life your life now not when you retire. Will his employer pay school fees if you have children in the future. Do you have property in UK? will you be able to rent it out to keep it / cover mortgage payments?


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Just to pick up on a couple of your points, as the others have answered the financial side comprehensively. I'll just add that you will be able to save a good slice of that salary - unless you go mad with your spending.

First point, you say you're getting married next June but I'm assuming you plan to move here before that. Bear in mind that your fiance will not be able to sponsor you, that can only be done if you're married. (It's also illegal for unmarried couples to live together). If you're not married you will need to find a job, then your employer becomes your sponsor.

Second, you'll have the money for several holidays a year - but probably not the time. Most people try to get away from the summer weather for a month and that uses up their holiday entitlement.


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow! Thank you so much for every contribution. Each has really helped raise some important questions and considerations for us. And some good pointers re: pensions, tax etc . Will have a look at the blog you suggest Alphaba. 

We will do the calculations! My partner has a government pension too and we would have to save alot to make up for it (it grows alot in the last final years if he does'nt break service) However with economic downturn it looks like pensions are going to be reviewed in this country as in many other EU countries (costing so much to the economy), so pension may not be as attractive in the future. Might be good to get out now before they change. We can consider transfering or cashing pension in. 

Thoughts are we would stay in AD for at least 3 yrs, and if we enjoy perhaps longer... with the option to go back and work in uk. 

Will certainly ask re children's schooling. 

overall pleased as it sounds like we should be able to save a good part of the salary, which is key for us. We're not the type to go clubbing, drinking every night.. so guessing thats do-able! 

We are (were) planning to get married in Italy in June with 30 of our closest family and friends, however, things are moving very quickly, even since my last post, so it looks like we may have to get legally married soon (quick civil thing), and have a proper blessing and celebration in Italy (this is our back up plan!)

I am concerned regarding tax, as things are moving so quickly.. We could be there as early as Dec maybe. In this case im pressuming we will have to pay tax.

Regarding property - we have a house and mortgage, we were thinking of renting it out to cover most of the cost and top up as necessary. 

Are there nice places to live between the bridges. 

Regadrs and many thanks 
Claire


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Do not transfer out of a statutory (government linkd) pension scheme. Be very wary of moving out of any FS scheme without having taken proper independent pension advice. (Run a mile if anyone suggest QROPS to you are from what you have posted that is not suitable.)

Please contact me if you want some info on your personal tax situation. In short, if you move to the UAE in December 2010 you will remain liable for UK tax for the remainder of the 2010/11 tax year.
-


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Plenty of maths to do! As for the pension thing, as you say there will be changes and I don't think anyone knows exactly what the end result will be. Good luck with trying to work it all out  

House/mortgage. Do keep it, rented out. It's always good to have a home base and it means you're in the property market in case you decide to go back at some stage. Over time the value will increase anyway so it'll be a good long term investment. 

Just about all of us thought we'd come for a couple of years or so but many have stayed much longer than that - some until they retire. I know people who came in the seventies 'for a couple of years' and they're still here!


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

I may take you up on that offer regarding tax, thanks very much. 

We're getting quite excited. However, just heard the Housing Allowance is 220-230,000. Or you can take 70% cash. Quite a bit lower than first thought. As long as we can afford a nice, minimum 2 bed, apartement/ villa with pool and good lcoal facilities in nice area we're ok with that. Would like sea view. 

The recruiment agent suggested living on the outskirts of Dubai and travelling to AD..? To be honest does not appeal to me. He said could rent for 90,000 and pocket the differnce? 


Any thoughts?


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh sorry, I should add that the place of work is near the two bridges, so no need to go right into centre. Not sure if this makes any difference.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not up to speed with Abu Dhabi rents - someone else is sure to know - but you'll get a great place for much less than that in Dubai. Very close to the border is Dubai Marina and Jumeirah Lakes Towers, which are the developments the AD commuters tend to live in. It really depends whether you want the daily commute drive - allow about an hour and a half each way. If it was my decision I'd be looking for accommodation in AD.


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

*allowance*

yep, u should be fine.

I found a nice 4Bdr independant villa in Jumeriah 1, with a hughe Roof Deck, and view of both the sea and Burj Kalifa, also has a private pool (small), and we are paying 210k aed.


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Rahulma - Good luck for November! I know that you mean, i too am struggling with that. i'm trying to find a good map that shows all the different areas. Hopefully the 3 week hotel stay will give you enough time to figure out where best to live...?!

Whilst the 1.30hour commute does not sound great from Dubai to AD, the 4 bed villa with roof deck does! Wow. I like the sound of that! Thanks Frenchy. 

My partners employer is based near the two bridges.. Perhaps somewhere near the officers area may do..? Struggling to find properties with pictures to view.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Claire Miller said:


> Struggling to find properties with pictures to view.


Look on Dubizzle or try a big real estate company like Dubai Property Dubai Real Estate? Rent, Buy, Sale Dubai Properties, Dubai Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Investment Property in Dubai with us.
You can search by areas and maps


----------



## hether24 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all, 

Firstly apologies if i should have started a new thread(??) However I wanted to update on progress & say a massive THANK YOU to all of you who responded to my question/thread and also the many more who post such valuable information on here. It has been our guide over the last few months. 

My partner has agreed a salary package and has received his formal written offer letter; we will arrive in Abu Dhabi on the 2nd Dec 2010!!! 

For info, we agreed: 
Salary: 52,000 Dhr a month
Accommodation allowance: 220,000 Dhr

First 90 days in a 4-5*hotel. (Don’t know which hotel yet, but would love kitchen facilities, rather than having to eat out ALL the time!!)

Having made the big decision and both having informed our current employers I am feeling somewhat nervous but also excited about our new life. 

I of course in return will be sharing my learning experiences on the forum as we go and I am sure I will have further questions and be digging around for more helpful information...

Thank you again!


----------

